# Trying to figure out worth...



## Pedal to the past (Oct 21, 2019)

Just looking for a bit of input on what you think of worth


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Do some searches on Ebay for sold items to get some comps. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedal to the past (Oct 21, 2019)

I Idid thanks for the reply


----------

